# PoTD? more like PoTY



## middle.road (Jun 20, 2014)

Still don't have the Birmingham up and running, Drill Press return spring still broken, and the Logan motor needs to be replaced.
And the house rehab is still dragging along.
So, my wonderfully, gracious, understandingbeyondwords, *Better Half* got tired of my whining and pining and went out and procured this for my Birthday:



1973 CJ5. With the 304/V8. (I may have wet myself when I raised the hood and eyed it.)
Sold my last CJ5 26 years ago when the kids came along and never thought I'd have another.
I learned how to drive in a '70 CJ5 while living in Colorado. Great vehicle to learn in - IMO.
Needs quite a bit of TLC to get it road safe, but the Ol' Beauty is running. How I don't know.
The wiring is a mess and the ignition components look to be 20 years old. 
The great thing is that, this time around I have a shop setup and the tools so this is going to be a blast
and some great therapy. Really wish though that I knew how to weld...
I guess I'd better get the machinery in good working order.

_Dan


----------



## markknx (Jun 20, 2014)

Dan, since it sounds as though most of your welding would be in shop and smaller parts. You should just get yourself a good mig welder and A copy of Welders Handbook by Richard Finch. You can usally find this in the welding dept. of any big hardware store. then just practice and post question here in the welding forum. Most welder would agree you can teach a person to make a nice mig welds in a few hours. the key is to learn and understand the basics and then practice. If you know a welder you can have them look at your welds and get you fine tuned. By the way does your wife have a sister? Nice Jeep.   Mark


----------



## johnnyc14 (Jun 20, 2014)

Nice little CJ Dan. Have fun! If you want to go crazy with power an AMC 401 V8 is a direct drop in replacement for the 304 in there now.:think1:


----------



## middle.road (Jun 20, 2014)

Mark, Say WHAT? _read a book_? *Instructions? *Real men don't need no stinking instructions (or so sez the T-Shirt) :biggrin: 
 Very good suggestion actually. Sort of taught myself lots of things over the years but never could stick weld.
I designed welding fixtures for years back in the day. Smallish one-offs to production 'rotisseries' 16' long. Use to be I could calc the expansion & contraction, but
put a stick in my hand and I would fail. Perhaps with wire I could get the hang of it. A buddy of mine has got a big-arsed Miller TIG/MIG however he's had to take
a job 4 hours away and is only home every other weekend. I told him his timing sucked. (grin)

*Sister*: nope, but her one gearhead brother is giving me the raspberries.

_Dan


markknx said:


> Dan, since it sounds as though most of your welding would be in shop and smaller parts. You should just get yourself a good mig welder and A copy of Welders Handbook by Richard Finch. You can usually find this in the welding dept. of any big hardware store. then just practice and post question here in the welding forum. Most welder would agree you can teach a person to make a nice mig welds in a few hours. the key is to learn and understand the basics and then practice. If you know a welder you can have them look at your welds and get you fine tuned. By the way does your wife have a sister? Nice Jeep.   Mark



- - - Updated - - -

Johnny, are you trying to get me into trouble here?  Actually from what I've been reading the 360's and 401's are becoming or have become very hot items.
I had V6's in my other two and always felt that was plenty of power for 99% of the time. 
I've been trying to hunt down power steering brackets for a conversion and they bring top dollar for sure.

I just bought a replacement radiator for it but I went with the Chevy style where the inlet and outlet are opposite of the 304's.
The bottom hose on the 304 rad is too close to the steering gear and I'll be modding that very shortly and it also gives me an excuse if I come across a Chevy 350...

And it is anyone's guess as to how many miles are on this beast.

_Dan



johnnyc14 said:


> Nice little CJ Dan. Have fun! If you want to go crazy with power an AMC 401 V8 is a direct drop in replacement for the 304 in there now.:think1:


----------



## jpfabricator (Jun 20, 2014)

"Painless wiring" makes a complete diy wiring harneses. You may be able to get a replacement harness with electronic ignition upgrade.

Jake Parker


----------



## JoeSixPack74 (Jun 24, 2014)

Nice thing about a Jeep is close to every part made is still being made.  I have two myself a '79 CJ-7 currently a frame off repair and a '90 YJ.  Be sure to check out the http://www.jeepforum.com as about every question about Jeeps and problems with them has been discussed there.  I have screen name Joe6Pack74 over there.)


----------



## LEEQ (Jun 25, 2014)

That's going to be a special project for sure. More importantly, congratulations on your kick a$$ wife!) Better keep that one happy you lucky dog.


----------



## middle.road (Jun 28, 2014)

We've been salvaging the past couple of weeks. Haven't been in the shop or here much during that time.
I had ordered some new front springs from Omix-Ada and they were complete and utter crap. Taiwan/Chinese origin. 
Decided to hit the yards and see what might pop-up. MISTAKE, big, big mistake.
On our first day out at Pull-a-Part we were after some seats, as we were leaving at closing time one of the young guys 
came up to tell me they had just set out a perfect, running in fine condition '93 Wrangler. 
Some dude brought it in said it had served him well. yep, @330,000 miles I'd say so.
So the Babe and myself were back there at opening time the next day and grabbed what we could. two days worth.
PaP here in TN can't resell cars as a whole. Wish I'd had the energy to take it down to the frame and cart it off. 

Oh and guess who pushes the wheelbarrow full of tools?... I gotta be dreaming this...

_Dan


----------



## roadie33 (May 19, 2015)

Definitely a keeper.
You might want to keep in mind her next birthday, Anniversary, or special date she might have and get her something real special.
If you don't you might be the one pushing the wheelbarrow with what clothes you can salvage when you get booted.


----------



## middle.road (May 19, 2015)

roadie33 said:


> Definitely a keeper.
> You might want to keep in mind her next birthday, Anniversary, or special date she might have and get her something real special.
> If you don't you might be the one pushing the wheelbarrow with what clothes you can salvage when you get booted.



Most assuredly. Especially after she let me get the bridgeport last week. Two of the neatest BDay presents I've ever received, not
counting the presents received from my boys when they were youngsters.
Her birthday is two days after mine - next week, I'd better get to planning...


----------

